# Tenacross Boer Kids



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The babies are getting bigger. Here are some random pictures, hair and all.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

part 2


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look great!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute, they all look big and healthy. How did you end up with 2 red tip tails? I had a doe with one and I thought it was so cool and I have never had kids with a red tip, here you are with


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Cute, they all look big and healthy. How did you end up with 2 red tip tails? I had a doe with one and I thought it was so cool and I have never had kids with a red tip, here you are with


Actually I have three. Triplet sisters, all with red tipped tails.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my lands -- too cute for words! I know we're not supposed to covet another person's goats, but these babies are just adorable!!!! I think a road trip is in order (and if you end up missing one or two don't look at my place! LOL)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

top_goat said:


> Oh my lands -- too cute for words! I know we're not supposed to covet another person's goats, but these babies are just adorable!!!! I think a road trip is in order (and if you end up missing one or two don't look at my place! LOL)


Aww. Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> nice


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful boers..........


----------

